# Day 1 Update needed for PS4 BD/DVD playback & Vita remote play



## Qtis (Oct 25, 2013)

As many people have seen during the past years with online updates, consoles tend to ship with a limited availability of functions. The PS4 isn't an exception with it's BD/DVD playback.



> When the PlayStation 4 launches on November 15th, there will be a software update already waiting for new owners — and that update is necessary to enjoy some of the console's most basic functions. Chief among these features is the ability to play Blu-Ray discs or DVDs, which won't be possible until the update is installed


 
Source via The Verge 

For those in the know, this is not surprising. Especially Blu-ray disc playback is heavily relying on disc/online updates. If some of you have the older BD players (sans the PS3), you'll probably know the pain in having newer BD playing on the old hardware. The software is updated relatively often and requires updates.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2013)

Literally worse than the mafia.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 25, 2013)

FUCKING SONY, WORSE THAN HITLER™


EDIT:


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 25, 2013)

The update is small though unlike the Xbox One, terrible yes, but will it harm my view on the PS4 not really, I'm surprised the update is only 300 MB, I believe PS3 updates can get up to that size.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 25, 2013)

I guess this is a licensing thing rather than anything technical. I wonder if it was a cost cutting measure or a licensing requirement.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 25, 2013)

Technology has it's drawbacks.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2013)

This is less an update and more a start-update.

Then again, it's not exactly shocking to find that (for the most part) you need to connect online in order to use the online features.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 25, 2013)

This update also adds Vita remote play day 1!


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 25, 2013)

T-hug said:


> This update also adds Vita remote play day 1!


The Vita will also be getting an update to add both the PS4 Link and the PlayStation App. Can't wait!


----------



## T-hug (Oct 25, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> The Vita will also be getting an update to add both the PS4 Link and the PlayStation App. Can't wait!



Me too I can't wait for next month! Hype level is over 9000!
I just hope remote play works well as I'll be using it a lot!


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2013)

> When the PlayStation 4 launches on November 15th, there will be a software update already waiting for new owners — and that update is necessary to enjoy some of the console's most basic functions.


It's not the first time a company has released an unfinished product to the market, but with the advances in technology products can now be finished _after_ they're sold so everyone can pretend it never happened. Truly, the future is now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm just gonna be sitting here when the servers get too stuffed and it takes too long to download the update, and some stupid owners will unplug their consoles, bricking them.... just like the WiiU.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 25, 2013)

This gives them more time to finish their *homework so-to-speak.

*ap


----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2013)

Do the ps4 take bluray 3D,ps3 did, and is it ready for 4k


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 25, 2013)

the wii u did the same thing so what the big deal


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 25, 2013)

this has more  info
PS4 System Software Update 1.50 Details


----------



## Arras (Oct 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm just gonna be sitting here when the servers get too stuffed and it takes too long to download the update, and some stupid owners will unplug their consoles, bricking them.... just like the WiiU.


Didn't the PS3 have some sort of safe mode that could be used even if the console was unplugged during updates as long as you weren't REALLY unlucky? I'd assume the PS4 has something similar.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 25, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> the wii u did the same thing so what the big deal


 
Its funny because in other forums, people mocked Nintendo for launching "an unfinished product" due to the day-1 update to add things like Wii Mode, assuming companies like Sony and Microsoft wouldn't have this situation plague their launches. Now it comes to bite them back.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 25, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> Its funny because in other forums, people mocked Nintendo for launching "an unfinished product" due to the day-1 update to add things like Wii Mode, assuming companies like Sony and Microsoft wouldn't have this situation plague their launches. Now it comes to bite them back.


 

Karma's a real beotch ain't it?


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 25, 2013)

^ Okay ....?
Anyway, the bigger concern here is that the suspend/resume feature will not work at launch.
Really good feature that I hope Sony will tack on (At least before I get mine  )


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 25, 2013)

DiscostewSM said:


> Its funny because in other forums, people mocked Nintendo for launching "an unfinished product" due to the day-1 update to add things like Wii Mode, assuming companies like Sony and Microsoft wouldn't have this situation plague their launches. Now it comes to bite them back.


the funny thing is that the xbone will probably do the same thing


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 25, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> the funny thing is that the xbone will probably do the same thing


 

They confirmed it after mentioning the reversal of their used game and internet policies.


----------



## tbgtbg (Oct 25, 2013)

Qtis said:


> For those in the know, this is not surprising. Especially Blu-ray disc playback is heavily relying on disc/online updates. If some of you have the older BD players (sans the PS3), you'll probably know the pain in having newer BD playing on the old hardware. The software is updated relatively often and requires updates.



Sans the PS3? Nope, I've had plenty of times when blurays wouldn't play without an update (and I didn't want to update to watch a freakin movie).


----------



## Issac (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think it's such a big deal. Never did. Doing it like this makes sure it gets released on time, and makes it easier for them to manufacture and ship it out.


----------



## VampireLordAlucard (Oct 26, 2013)

If I remember correctly, the original Wii required a day 1 update for sd card support even. Almost all modern product launches require day 1 updates for basic functionality, because they send the hardware off to manufacturing, and keep working on software all the way up till launch.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 26, 2013)

they can't help themselves they just have to copy everything nintendo did


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 26, 2013)

I just realized that the background music feature might be locked to Music Unlimited subscribers. Disappointing if true since the Vita can play music in game without a subscription.  :/


----------



## sjones900 (Oct 26, 2013)

I really don't see this as a big deal. Whenever you buy a new PC you usually have to download a crap ton of updates. One 300MB update isn't going to ruin my experience with the console. I get that some people don't have internet access, but in this generation it is part of the console and gaming experience. Similarly to buying a computer, people don't buy compy's to play minesweeper and mess with the calculator, they want the internet. More than half of the reasons why I want a PS4 have to do with it's online services, and I don't think I'm alone on that.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 26, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> Sans the PS3? Nope, I've had plenty of times when blurays wouldn't play without an update (and I didn't want to update to watch a freakin movie).


 
What I meant was that old hardware couldn't be updated in some cases. The PS3 on the other hand could.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2013)

Day one updates are something people just need to live with these days. Even a phone or new TV needs a day one update these days never mind a console/computer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> the wii u did the same thing so what the big deal


 

Except it didn't ship with Bluray or DVD compatibility at all.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 26, 2013)

Way better than the XFlopONE's update! ;O;


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 26, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> ^ Okay ....?
> Anyway, the bigger concern here is that the suspend/resume feature will not work at launch.
> Really good feature that I hope Sony will tack on (At least before I get mine  )


I was saying people were complaining about the Wii U not having everything ready out of the box (as in needing a system update day one in order for the features to work). Now the PS4 needs to go through the same process in order to use Bluray/DVD playback on day one. 





Guild McCommunist said:


> Except it didn't ship with Bluray or DVD compatibility at all.


He meant the same principle of having to update on day one in order to have added functionality. Are people *still* bitching about lack of DVD playback? Maybe they should get a $50 player at Walmart.  This is 2013, if people don't have at least a computer, a player for DVDs by now or another device to play them, then that's just sad.


----------



## Arras (Oct 26, 2013)

SmokeyTheDog said:


> At least U can play Games out the Box............Unless U need the Update for that too


Even if you would, the update would be included on the game disc so who cares?
But yeah, Day 1 updates just make sense for companies these days. It'd be dumb NOT to expect them.


----------



## naxil (Oct 26, 2013)

iam sure... ps4 without firts update have a big hole for run unsigned code... (iam trolling..)
Nevermind, this is a strategy for force people to connect the ps4 to internet... or maybe the bluray disc need to feel the region (for setup dvd/bluray region country)...
sony can't know if u are asian or europe or USA bluray/dvd owner.... the update MAYBE FLASH SOME ON BLURAY DRIVE!!! OMG!!!! (secret)


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Oct 26, 2013)

A part of me thinks this is to stop people fully using them early that shouldn't be


----------



## Qtis (Oct 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> He meant the same principle of having to update on day one in order to have added functionality. Are people *still* bitching about lack of DVD playback? Maybe they should get a $50 player at Walmart.  This is 2013, if people don't have at least a computer, a player for DVDs by now or another device to play them, then that's just sad.


 
To be honest,if the hardware is there, I as a consumer would expect the software to support it. Sure pretty much everything and the kitchen sink plays DVDs and DBs, but it is kinda odd that a home console doesn't ;____;''


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 26, 2013)

Qtis said:


> To be honest,if the hardware is there, I as a consumer would expect the software to support it. Sure pretty much everything and the kitchen sink plays DVDs and DBs, but it is kinda odd that a home console doesn't ;____;''


 
Two words. Licensing fees. Nintendo has to pay them to use DVDs or Bluray movies. Why can't people understand that? I wish people would stop their bitching about that and face the fact that Nintendo doesn't support them for a reason.

Royalties/licensing fees need to be payed, they didn't want to pay said fees, why can't people accept the Wii U for what it is, a gaming console? Let the PS3 or PS4 play Blurays, let Nintendo consoles be Nintendo consoles.


----------



## naxil (Oct 27, 2013)

dvd/bluray player with DVX MKV inside cost around 20$ (50$ if u want a good one).... please not spend lot of money for redoundant hw.. but BUY A GOOD SUBWOOFER and ENJOY the games WITH good SOUND!
i do the trick with AV cable of xbox360, i connect the two jack to AUX of my OLD stereo (90people have one 200w stereo for SURE), and enjoy!
IF u have subwoofer or 5.1 or 7,1 with power is good! console is for GAME, or do a little webserver and looks video via broswer..


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Two words. Licensing fees. Nintendo has to pay them to use DVDs or Bluray movies. Why can't people understand that? I wish people would stop their bitching about that and face the fact that Nintendo doesn't support them for a reason.
> 
> Royalties/licensing fees need to be payed, they didn't want to pay said fees, why can't people accept the Wii U for what it is, a gaming console? Let the PS3 or PS4 play Blurays, let Nintendo consoles be Nintendo consoles.


 

Nintendo has a lot of money, maybe they should fucking bite the bullet and buy it. Like their consoles can't play *fucking CDs* for Christ's sake. The PSX could play CDs.

Microsoft finally licensed out Bluray tech so the Xbox One could play Blurays, there's no excuse for Nintendo not to.

Also the whole "But Nintendo makes gaming consoles!" argument is not a valid excuse for being a cheap bastard and making consumers hurt for it.


----------



## edwardbirkholz05 (Oct 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo has a lot of money, maybe they should fucking bite the bullet and buy it. Like their consoles can't play *fucking CDs* for Christ's sake. The PSX could play CDs.


CDs use a different type of laser that would require an additional pickup in the drive assembly, so that's a pretty crappy argument unless you honestly expect them to add non-gaming related hardware just for convenience sake... like the video input on the xbone that nobody asked for.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo has a lot of money, maybe they should fucking bite the bullet and buy it. Like their consoles can't play *fucking CDs* for Christ's sake. The PSX could play CDs.
> 
> Microsoft finally licensed out Bluray tech so the Xbox One could play Blurays, there's no excuse for Nintendo not to.
> 
> Also the whole "But Nintendo makes gaming consoles!" argument is not a valid excuse for being a cheap bastard and making consumers hurt for it.


 
Oh dear, it would seem my argument has struck a nerve with you. If you don't like the fact that Nintendo console's don't support CDs, DVDs or Bluray discs. then don't buy the console if you're so upset about the damn thing. Get a PS4 or Xbox One. You know, I wish people would actually come up with decent counterarguments with substantiated reasons as to why they felt that way instead of bullshitting to bring other people down along with their opinions. If you're so hellbent on not liking Nintendo, don't buy their products. It's that simple. 

So the Wii U doesn't have Bluray or DVD support, who the hell buys a console solely for DVDs anyway? Who doesn't have a DVD player in some form, who needs more than one or two?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Microsoft finally licensed out Bluray tech so the Xbox One could play Blurays, there's no excuse for Nintendo not to.


Except for, you know, keeping prices down.  They were already selling at a loss before they dropped the price $50.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> If you don't like the fact that Nintendo console's don't support CDs, DVDs or Bluray discs. Don't buy the motherfu**ing console if you're so butthurt about the damn thing.


 
"If you don't like it, don't buy it!"
"Okay."
"..."

Well, that explains the Wii U's sales.



JoostinOnline said:


> Except for, you know, keeping prices down. They were already selling at a loss before they dropped the price $50.


 
You know, this wouldn't be a problem if Nintendo wasn't wasting so much money per unit on the tablet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2013)

My are people upset about this.

Wii doesn't have DVD support (unless it's an old model that can be hacked) = people bitch
Wii U doesn't have DVD support = people bitch
People use logic how Microsoft and Sony pay for rights and that Nintendo could easily pay for said rights. I can't argue with that, but they choose not to pay for the royalties. And yet, people get aneurysms over this business decision.

Seems legit.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You know, this wouldn't be a problem if Nintendo wasn't wasting so much money per unit on the tablet.


Whether or not the design is bad isn't the issue.  Guild said there was "no excuse".


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 27, 2013)

Shu just confirmed via Twitter that system updates can be downloaded in the background! I thought it only applied to game patches but this is great!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Whether or not the design is bad isn't the issue. Guild said there was "no excuse".


 
Well of course! Guild never lies!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Holy hell people are self-entitled. I beg you, don't cry.
> 
> Wii doesn't have DVD support (unless it's an old model that can be hacked) = people bitch
> Wii U doesn't have DVD support = people bitch
> ...


 
"Gee, people want convenience and utility from their $250-350 consoles. What fuckers."
"I-if I call them entitled, that means I win, right?"
"L-le epic maymay, guys, I'm not c-crying, honest."
¯\_(ツ)_/¯



JoostinOnline said:


> Whether or not the design is bad isn't the issue. Guild said there was "no excuse".


 
I'll agree that they have an excuse... it's just a really bad one.

Honestly, I think it's a fair complaint. Consoles don't have to be 1:1 when it comes to features, but we're talking about something that was established 13 years ago (even longer if we count CD playback). Nintendo should have gotten over it ages ago.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "Gee, people want convenience and utility from their $250-350 consoles. What fuckers."
> "I-if I call them entitled, that means I win, right?"
> "L-le epic maymay, guys, I'm not c-crying, honest."
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> ...


 

What's in the past is in the past. If Nintendo won't do it, I'm sure hackers will.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Honestly, I think it's a fair complaint. Consoles don't have to be 1:1 when it comes to features, but we're talking about something that was established 13 years ago (even longer if we count CD playback). Nintendo should have gotten over it ages ago.


I'd be willing to pay a little extra in exchange for BD support, but I guess Nintendo feels that it wouldn't be profitable.  I suppose it also means fewer drives to replace if there is less drive use, so they save money there.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2013)

The whole mentality is sickening.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> And lamenting about it now will somehow undo their decisions? What's in the past is in the past.


 
"You can't criticize a decision because it was made in the past." Nice.

If you're that determined to block out anything negative, it's much more efficient to just close your eyes and lodge your fingers into your ears.



the_randomizer said:


> If they won't do it, hackers will.


 
This is just enabling laziness and shoddy design. That'd be like saying, "Well, it's okay if Sim City doesn't work at all, the hackers will eventually get it to work."

Not only is it not a guaranteed certainty, it's not something most users could access anyway. It's a pretty weak excuse all around.



the_randomizer said:


> It's 2013, most if not all people have a means of playing DVDs (laptops, desktops, DVD players, other consoles). People need to seriously move on.


 

"This VCR doesn't need a rewind button. People can just turn the tape back manually!" Ah, yes, I forgot the winning strategy of inconveniencing your customers.

Whether people want to accept it or not, game consoles aren't just bricks that play video games. They're game-centered home entertainment devices (and yes, this includes Nintendo - or do they not offer services like Netflix, web browsing, etc.?). As a console manufacturer, you're competing for space in the living room or bedroom, and that space is limited. You don't want to add to the clutter - you need to replace it. 



the_randomizer said:


> The whole mentality is sickening.


 
Rape is sickening. Genocide is sickening. People just wanting a basic feature from their console is nowhere close. Grow up and deal with it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "You can't criticize a decision because it was made in the past." Nice.
> 
> If you're that determined to block out anything negative, it's much more efficient to just close your eyes and lodge your fingers into your ears.
> 
> ...


 

Ah, the joys of the internet. I don't know why I don't participate in debates more often.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Ah, the joys of the internet. I should participate in debates more often.


 

Backpedaling harder than Lance Armstrong, I see.

You might want to learn how to argue first.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Backpedaling harder than Lance Armstrong, I see.
> 
> You might want to learn how to argue first.


 

Sure thing. I'll learn by using Google or Wikipedia


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's 2013, most if not all people have a means of playing DVDs (laptops, desktops, DVD players, other consoles). People need to seriously move on.


Well technically http://gbatemp.net/threads/windows-8-wont-play-dvds.326559/


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 27, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Well technically http://gbatemp.net/threads/windows-8-wont-play-dvds.326559/


 

And windows pro 8.1 now comes with it automatically. if you missed the chance to get the free serial code for media center and have windows pro 8, when you update to windows pro 8.1 it is included. In other words, media center is now native in windows for pro 8.1 users.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2013)

How much does it cost to license out CD use?

Because CDs, y'know, are almost 20 years old. And Nintendo still can't play them.


----------



## edwardbirkholz05 (Oct 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> How much does it cost to license out CD use?
> 
> Because CDs, y'know, are almost 20 years old. And Nintendo still can't play them.


CD (never used by nintendo) = infrared laser
DVD (used by nintendo) = red laser
Which part of this aren't you understanding?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2013)

edwardbirkholz05 said:


> CD (never used by nintendo) = infrared laser
> DVD (used by nintendo) = red laser
> Which part of this aren't you understanding?


 

The part where I can't pop my ELO CD into my Wii to listen to the entirety of Secret Messages.


----------



## edwardbirkholz05 (Oct 27, 2013)

Perhaps you should ask LG, Pioneer or Sony why their Blu-ray players also can't play CDs.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2013)

edwardbirkholz05 said:


> Perhaps you should ask LG, Pioneer or Sony why their Blu-ray players also can't play CDs.


 

My PS3 can play CDs though.

Wii U not confirmed for next gen.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> My PS3 can play CDs though.
> 
> Wii U not confirmed for next gen.


 

I just got my PS3 to play laser discs. True story.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I just got my PS3 to play laser discs. True story.


 

>not using betamax

confirmed casual


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> My PS3 can play CDs though.
> 
> Wii U not confirmed for next gen.


But the PS4 can't play CDs either!
D-does that mean the only next gen console is the Xbox One!?


----------



## omarrrio (Oct 27, 2013)

looks like someone forgot to remove the non-code quotes


```
/*BR/DVD player Code*/
```


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> My PS3 can play CDs though.


That means:

They paid for the hardware to support CD's
They paid for the licenses to support CD's
The rate of drive failure was high
Stop pretending that it's free to support for CD/DVD/BR playback.  That shit costs money, and the Wii U wouldn't be $100-200 cheaper than the competition if they had included it.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 28, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Stop pretending that it's free to support for CD/DVD/BR playback. That shit costs money, and the Wii U wouldn't be $100-200 cheaper than the competition if they had included it.


 
I won't say Wii U is $100 to $200 cheaper because lack of DVD and BR support, that's exaggerating.

But it does cost quite a bit to support DVD and BR. Take BR for example, Sony needs to pay for all these technologies to support a proper BR playback,
* AACS
* Cinavia
* Java for BD-J
* BD+
* Dolby Digital including all derived derivative, E-AC3 and TrueHD.
* DTS and DTS HD-MA

Sony does have the advantage of reduced license fee because Sony is part of BR consortium (some license fee is back to Sony's pocket).

Point being, it ain't free to support DVD and BR.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 28, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> I won't say Wii U will be $100 to $200 cheaper because lack of DVD and BR support, that's exaggerating.


I didn't mean that $100-200 saved comes from lacking CD/DVD/BD support, but that is surely part of it.  Licenses, hardware, and higher potential drive failure all costs money.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 28, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> That means:
> 
> They paid for the hardware to support CD's
> They paid for the licenses to support CD's
> ...


 
I'm not pretending it's free, I'm saying Nintendo should stop being cheap and fucking buy a license so they're consoles can support BASIC functions.


----------



## JohanX (Oct 28, 2013)

OMFG - You mean the PS4 will have to connect to the Internet?

To hell with that, I am going to go buy ...., um,  never mind.

 :-) :-) :-)

(Please note the smileys before you get your panties in a knot)


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 28, 2013)

as you d/l the update you can Still  PLAY GAMES on it

You can play games while the day-one PS4 patch downloads


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 29, 2013)

And here I thought game consoles basic function was to play games.


Assuming everyone wants to pay for or will even use the DVD/CD playback.
Also I doubt Nintendo has to pay or at least not much for those streaming services apps and other non game related software.


I like how Nintendo being a "cheap bastard" when they giving you the most feature pack controller while still selling at a lost.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm not pretending it's free, I'm saying Nintendo should stop being cheap and fucking buy a license so they're consoles can support BASIC functions.


First off, they aren't basic functions.  A video game console is for video games.  Second, they aren't being cheap, they are already selling at a significant loss with the $50 price drop.  Third, by saying they had "no excuse" you suggested that it came without any price.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 29, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> First off, they aren't basic functions. A video game console is for video games. Second, they aren't being cheap, they are already selling at a significant loss with the $50 price drop. Third, by saying they had "no excuse" you suggested that it came without any price.


 

But we don't have video game consoles any more. We have entertainment consoles. If you're still making a "video game console" in this day and age you are very far behind the times son.


----------



## Dork (Oct 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But we don't have video game consoles any more. We have entertainment consoles. If you're still making a "video game console" in this day and age you are very far behind the times son.


Am I being rused?


----------



## Qtis (Oct 29, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Am I being rused?


 
You? Maybe not. The average customer? Yes.

Most of the people here have a good or an excellent knowledge of videogames. Most people don't. Most people see consoles as the do-it-alls. Contrary to the common belief of people sub 30 years old, IT has developed a huge amount since the 80's. Also game development has developed a lot. Bottlenecks are better known and genres have evolved. If a 20 USD dvd-player can play DVDs just fine, why can't a 300 USD console do at least that..? Its games are just like DVDs that we have had for ages..?

Saying something is or isn't worth x amount of money is mostly irrelevant. Sony, Nintendo or anyone else for that matter makes money off of software sales. Hell, even Amazon sells Kindle's at a loss in order to sell services (books, games, videos, etc).


----------



## Dork (Oct 29, 2013)

Qtis said:


> You? Maybe not. The average customer? Yes.
> 
> Most of the people here have a good or an excellent knowledge of videogames. Most people don't. Most people see consoles as the do-it-alls. Contrary to the common belief of people sub 30 years old, IT has developed a huge amount since the 80's. Also game development has developed a lot. Bottlenecks are better known and genres have evolved. If a 20 USD dvd-player can play DVDs just fine, why can't a 300 USD console do at least that..? Its games are just like DVDs that we have had for ages..?
> 
> Saying something is or isn't worth x amount of money is mostly irrelevant. Sony, Nintendo or anyone else for that matter makes money off of software sales. Hell, even Amazon sells Kindle's at a loss in order to sell services (books, games, videos, etc).


 
What are you talking about?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 30, 2013)

What Guild McCommunist is saying that with hefty price tag for a video console, consumers today expect more than just playing video game. Both Sony and Microsoft add TV shows and movies on PSN and Xbox Live respectively. Why do you think Nintendo add TVii (using Wii U gamepad as TV remote)? Why do you think you can watch Hulu, YouTube, Netflix, etc on video game console?

Microsoft even went as far as adding a HDMI input to Xbox One, effectively turning Xbox One into a DVR.

People here at gbatemp will still view video game console as video game console. But if you were to ask average people, they expect something that priced $200+ to do more than just playing video game. If a $50 Bluray player can play DVD/BR and have all the features found in a SmartTV., so why not video game console?

But sooner or later video game console will become entertainment device.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> But sooner or later video game console will become entertainment device.


I actually though gaming was an entertainment :/


----------

